# Food Safety News - 09/23/2021



## daveomak.fs (Sep 23, 2021)

*Investigations into Salmonella outbreaks advancing but no cause found yet*
By News Desk on Sep 23, 2021 12:04 am
Two Salmonella outbreak investigations that have sickened a total of more than 200 people are picking up steam at the FDA. One has sickened at least 127 people with Salmonella Oranienburg infections and stretches across 25 states.  Although the source of the outbreak pathogen remains unknown, an update Sept. 22 from the Food and Drug... Continue Reading

*Salmonella reports in UK animals increase in 2020*
By Joe Whitworth on Sep 23, 2021 12:03 am
Overall findings of Salmonella in livestock in the United Kingdom in 2020 went up, according to a report. Data covers Salmonella reports from livestock in England, Wales and Scotland collected by the Animal and Plant Health Agency (APHA) during 2020. Samples were taken from premises including farms, hatcheries, veterinary practices, zoos and slaughterhouses. The rise... Continue Reading


*Equitable Food Initiative highlights the role of farmworkers in food safety efforts*
By News Desk on Sep 23, 2021 12:02 am
Food safety education month The Equitable Food Initiative (EFI) is celebrating National Food Safety Education Month by encouraging growers and agricultural associations to share their commitment to food safety. The EFI is a workforce development and certification organization that partners with growers, farmworkers, retailers and consumer advocacy groups,  Organization leaders hope to expand the message... Continue Reading


*Dutch emerging risk unit covered 20 topics in first year*
By News Desk on Sep 23, 2021 12:01 am
Two issues have been sent for further investigation according to the first annual report from an emerging food safety risk unit in the Netherlands. Experts identified more than 20 areas and a couple of them have been escalated to coordinators of the network. The two issues were not disclosed because they remain under investigation but... Continue Reading


*Georgetown University reports outbreak among students; source unknown*
By Coral Beach on Sep 22, 2021 02:34 pm
At least a dozen students at Georgetown University have reported being sick with symptoms that resemble foodborne illness and an official says they may be part of a nationwide outbreak of Salmonella infections. Chief Public Health Officer Dr. Ranit Mishori says the school is working to determine the cause of the illnesses. “At this time... Continue Reading


----------

